# "Webistes Blocked By ISP"-Complaints.



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

We are receiving too many *complains and pleadings* from our members about their beloved torrent sharing sites and Video Sharing websites being blocked.

If you have any similar issue of Facing Websites being blocked by your ISP and Operator post your complaints and Queries here.



> *Cable Line Broadband* Users are More Prone To Such issues in comparison to* Mobile Broadband(2G/3G*) Users.



You may En-quire other member about the functioning of your connection,who are using same ISP.

*How Do I Know ?? * your ISP has Blocked your access to some sites.



> 1.Facing _constant connection issues_ with specific sites while others are easily accessible.
> 
> 2.Message Pops Up:
> *Access to this site has been blocked as per Court Orders*



We have  the right to access the content on web without restrictions at least by some section and amendments of Cyber Laws of Indian Constitution at least for the Time Being.
So maybe you could gain your access again by some workarounds and tricks.



> *Method 1.*
> 
> Use *Opera *with *Turbo Mode* Enabled.
> 
> ...



*Why is This Happening??*


> The *Joh Doe *Order:
> *Video sharing sites blocked on court order-TOI*
> 
> *Internet Service Providers block torrent sites on HC order-TOI*








> Currently Active Thread with similar complains.OPs may continue here.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/157060-guys-pls-help-torrents.html
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/157272-daily-motion-blocked.html
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/156583-piratebay-isohunt-kat-ph-blocked-3.html



Thread Under construction.!


Mods May Close or Delete this thread if they find it useless or irrelevant without any notice Whatsoever.Please Dont Complain for That.


----------

